# Specific Characters You Love on TV Shows



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2020)

I was just watching King of Queens the Lobsterman episode and it really made me laugh--Arthur did that is.  Danny was talking about seeing his therapist and how much he likes it.  Arthur then said to him "Perhaps you could talk to your therapist about making you less of a dullard.."  Really cracked me up.  

What characters do you like a lot in the tv shows you watch?


----------



## Lee (Dec 8, 2020)

I just love Perdida Weeks who plays Juliet Higgins on the new version of Magnum. It's the accent, those big doe like eyes, the chemistry between her and Magnum.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> I just love Perdida Weeks who plays Juliet Higgins on the new version of Magnum. It's the accent, those big doe like eyes, the chemistry between her and Magnum.


Agreed. At first I thought oh yeah they had to have Higgins be a female to make it so current. But I like her and I like the new Magnum PI. Plus Rick and TC also. Oh and the native Hawaiian lady who's name escapes me.


----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2020)

Not characters but "reality" TV. I like Duff and Valerie Bertinelli on the The Kids Baking Championship. They critique but are very aware they are talking to kids and are kind to them. I also love The Great British Baking Show. Even when something bombs, they are kind about it. There is never any meanness on that show.


----------



## needshave (Dec 8, 2020)

Matt Dillon, Festus...Gunsmoke.  Rowdy Yates,....Rawhide. Monk....Monk


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2020)

*All in the family was one of my favorite shows, so I have to chose 2. Archie and Edith Bunker.
*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *All in the family was one of my favorite shows, so I have to chose 2. Archie and Edith Bunker.
> View attachment 138151*


Yes, they were great..I still love to watch that show!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2020)

needshave said:


> Matt Dillon, Festus...Gunsmoke.  Rowdy Yates,....Rawhide. Monk....Monk


Great characters...I used to watch Gunsmoke daily.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 8, 2020)

Best Of Boris And Natasha The Contest - YouTube


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 8, 2020)

Starsky and Hutch


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 138159
> 
> Starsky and Hutch


Yes!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 8, 2020)

The character Harold Finch (played by Michael Emerson) from _Person of Interest _(be nice if billionaires were like that in real life):



He's currently playing an awful guy on the show _Evil_; still enjoying watching him, though.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

Cast of the Big Bang Theory


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 8, 2020)

Mulder and Scully..X Files.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 8, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 138183


Sorry I’m kinda slow.  Is this The X Files?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 8, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Sorry I’m kinda slow.  Is this The X Files?


Oops...meant to add that. Yes it is.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)

*Mariska Hargitay as Olivia Benson on Law and Order, SVU....*​


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 8, 2020)

Gosh, I can think of so many... all retro television shows.

- Suzanne Pleshette (Emily Hartley on the Bob Hewhart Show)
- Barbara Hale (Della Street on Perry Mason)
- Robert Edward Crane (Colonel Robert Hogan in Hogan's Heroes)
- Fred Gwynne (Herman Munster - the Munsters)
- Katherine Kiernan Maria Mulgrew (Kate Columbo, Columbo)
- Bea Arthur (Maude Findlay- Maude)
- Charlotte Rae (Edna Garrett on Diff'rent Strokes)
- Ann B. Davis (Alice Nelson on The Brady Bunch)
- Marion Eileen Ross (Marion Cunningham on Happy Days)
- James Garner (Jim Rockford on Rockford Files)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, I can think of so many... all retro television shows.
> 
> - Suzanne Pleshette (Emily Hartley on the Bob Hewhart Show)
> - Barbara Hale (Della Street on Perry Mason)
> ...


Of all of those I especially enjoy the acting of Bob Crane as Hogan and Fred Gwynne of Herman.  Very funny shows!  Comedies are my favorite types of shows, too.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 9, 2020)

Anybody like any of the (at least sorta) newer shows? I like _Blacklist_, _Transplant_, and _Next_.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Of all of those I especially enjoy the acting of Bob Crane as Hogan and Fred Gwynne of Herman.  Very funny shows!  Comedies are my favorite types of shows, too.


Yes indeed, classic actors in classic shows.

Today's television shows (as far as I'm concerned) don't hold a lick to television back in the day.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Kosmo Kramer was the absolute best!    I loved Elaine too!   George was well played by Jason Alexander.

All four characters were completely emotionally maladjusted, damaged people, a reflection of a little bit of us all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2020)

My all time favorite comedy series is Frasier and I love all the funny characters and especially Eddie!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

Alan Arkin and  Michael Douglas as Norman and Sandy, in The Kominsky Method, a gem of a show.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 9, 2020)

Sunny said:


> View attachment 138327
> 
> Alan Arkin and  Michael Douglas as Norman and Sandy, in The Kominsky Method, a gem of a show.


Yes, that show is great; I was glad to hear it's been renewed.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Kosmo Kramer was the absolute best!    I loved Elaine too!   George was well played by Jason Alexander.
> 
> All four characters were completely emotionally maladjusted, damaged people, a reflection of a little bit of us all.


I work with a kid that's autistic that is an awful lot like George Costanza. LOL


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Anybody like any of the (at least sorta) newer shows? I like _Blacklist_, _Transplant_, and _Next_.


I've been wanting to watch Blacklist, just haven't found the time since I'd want to start at the beginning and catch up. I like James Spader's quirkiness. I think I saw that the series was cancelled, though.

Anyone remember the TV series called Monk? I liked Tony Shalhoub in that one but the writing got too silly after a few years, bc how far could you take it with that premise?

These days I'm onto a Star Wars related series called The Madalorian but I don't have a specific favorite character. The baby Yoda is irresistible, of course, but so far the main character seems awfully flat. The story is what's compelling.

I cancelled my cable TV sub a few years ago because I don't watch much TV. I have a Roku TV, though, and The Madalorian is on its Disney+ channel.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 9, 2020)

Sunny said:


> View attachment 138327
> 
> Alan Arkin and  Michael Douglas as Norman and Sandy, in The Kominsky Method, a gem of a show.


I just looked that up bc I like Alan Arkin. Sounds pretty good, and I have Netflix so I'll check it out.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm a fan of Annie Potts on Young Sheldon.  I think she's the coolest Grandma on TV these days


----------



## Nathan (Dec 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I work with a kid that's autistic that is an awful lot like George Costanza. LOL


With parents like George's can you imagine how damaged he must have been!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2020)

*Hugh Laurie as Dr. Gregory House. Loved that show.

*


----------



## gennie (Dec 20, 2020)

James Garner, especially in Maverick and Rockford Files


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 20, 2020)

I didn't love him or even like him most of the time, but in my opinion, Tony Soprano was the most fascinating character ever on TV. A lot of it had to do with the acting of James Gandolfini.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

Both characters in Planet of the Apes (the tv series, not the film)
All the gorgeous men in Garrisons Guerillas
The fat man in Lost


----------



## Wren (Dec 20, 2020)

I started watching  ‘Everybody loves Raymond’   while undergoing a course of chemotherapy and love the whole family, they helped me start each day with a laugh


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> I didn't love him or even like him most of the time, but in my opinion, Tony Soprano was the most fascinating character ever on TV. A lot of it had to do with the acting of James Gandolfini.
> 
> View attachment 140653


Its is sad that he has passed away..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I was just watching King of Queens the Lobsterman episode and it really made me laugh--Arthur did that is.  Danny was talking about seeing his therapist and how much he likes it.  Arthur then said to him "Perhaps you could talk to your therapist about making you less of a dullard.."  Really cracked me up.
> 
> What characters do you like a lot in the tv shows you watch?


I really like him too, nice and funny man!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 20, 2020)

Sunny said:


> View attachment 138327
> 
> Alan Arkin and  Michael Douglas as Norman and Sandy, in The Kominsky Method, a gem of a show.





officerripley said:


> Yes, that show is great; I was glad to hear it's been renewed.



I completely missed this, you mean renewed for a 3rd season?


----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)

Nathan said:


> I completely missed this, you mean renewed for a 3rd season?


Yep, I'm glad to say: https://premieredate.news/tv-series/5256-the-kominsky-method.html (apologies for the ads, but it keeps the site free, I guess).


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2020)

A new comedy show on CBS this year  -   B Positive  ...   I just love the character of Gina


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 20, 2020)

No contest here with the old packer!  It's Gunsmoke with Marshall Dillon, Chester, Doc & Kitty.  You can keep your millennial shows with their bad acting, poor sound tracks, poor pronunciation, tons of silly swearing & the nonstop music tracks that I find absolutely upsetting.  Did I say I hate Netflix?  Maybe not hate but I really dislike it; as you might tell.  It's mostly cheap entertainment.  It's your choice; $10/month for thousands of bad movies on Netflix or $50 for a year of Gunsmoke or Cheyenne with the "big guy," Clint Walker from Amazon delivered right to your mailbox.  It's your money & of course, it's my money too!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2020)

I loved Criminal Minds and was upset when the series ended, but I still watch it on youtube even though I have seen all of them before.
Shemar Moore played Derek Morgan and Matthew Gray Gubler played Spencer Reid. They are my 2 Favorite Characters.


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2020)

Norman Fell.  I think he was best with comedy.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I've been wanting to watch Blacklist, just haven't found the time since I'd want to start at the beginning and catch up. I like James Spader's quirkiness. I think I saw that the series was cancelled, though.
> 
> Anyone remember the TV series called Monk? I liked Tony Shalhoub in that one but the writing got too silly after a few years, bc how far could you take it with that premise?
> 
> ...


Not sure if _The Blacklist_'s been renewed or not but Season 2 will return on Jan. 22.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 21, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Not sure if _The Blacklist_'s been renewed or not but Season 2 will return on Jan. 22.


Plenty of time to catch up, then. Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2020)

Alan Alda as Hawkeye in _Mash_.

David Suchet as Hercule Poirot in _Agatha Christie's Poirot_.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 21, 2020)

Huz and I always enjoyed 'New Tricks' even the reruns 
James Bolam as Jack Halford, Alun Armstrong as Brian (Memory) Lane
Amanda Redman as Sandra Pullman and Dennis Waterman as Gerry Standing


----------

